# Tree Frog vivarium size



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

What is the recommended dimensions for a tree frog vivarium? I'd be looking to house two, probably White's Tree Frogs. I had seen a 45in x 45in x 45in for sale somewhere but im guessing that too small?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bash_on_recce said:


> What is the recommended dimensions for a tree frog vivarium? I'd be looking to house two, probably White's Tree Frogs. I had seen a 45in x 45in x 45in for sale somewhere but im guessing that too small?


 Bigger the better, frankly, and height is important- so taller is more important than ground space. Do you mean 45 inches or centimetres???


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
2 whites can be maintaned in a minimum of a w45-d45-h60cm.the ideal tank size for 2-3 whites is a w60-d45-h60cm.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

It was 45 inches squared, but I think you're right there, that would be too small height wise. Thanks


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi bash, are you CERTAIN it was 45 INCHES squared and not 45cms? 45 inches is actually VERY big to the point where folks would put it in feet rather than inches, as in 45 inches is 3.75 feet! Very unlikely that you have a viv that big. 45cm cubes however are a VERY common viv size, with exo terra and zoomed both making vivs this size.

45 inches would give you room and then some for White's tree frogs, 60cms is 'only' 24 inches. I really do think you are mistaken about it been inches.  A 45cm x 45cm x 60cm viv comes in at 18 inches x 18 inches x 24 inches, a 60cm x 45cm x 60cm is 24 inches x 18 inches x 24 inches, a 45cm cube is 18 inches x 18 inches x 18 inches.

As Ron says though, there is no upper limit on the size of a viv White's will enjoy, only a lower one, with the maxim of the bigger the better been all too true, especially as White's do best kept in groups. We have our trio in an 80cm wide x 50cm deep x 60cm high (roughly 31.5 inches x 20 inches x 24 inches) viv for example, and they are loving it. 

I know Ron said that hight is more important than ground space, but I don't entirely agree. Although you can get away with less ground space than hight, White's can jump a LONG distance. In the 45cm x 45cm x 60cm we used to keep ours in they were constantly hitting the opposite side at full force, in their new viv they can just about jump half way across the viv, which allows them much more freedom to move around. BUT, at 60cms high it gives them enough vertical space still. I understand what Ron means though, you really can't short change them on the hight once they are full grown.

So, I would agree, a minimum of a 45x45x60 (cm) viv, with a 60cm x 45cm x 60cm been the recommended size, and if you can fit and afford bigger, then a viv that is at least 60cm high and as deep and as wide as you can fit. 

Ade


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Silly me, yes its 45cm not inches xD At the moment im have some Axolotls but i wanted to enlarge my amphibian collection some time in the future to include tree frogs, so I was just finding out way in advance of getting any what a good sized tank would be. Was never too keen going for a 'minimum' tank size so will definitly ungrade my search to the bigger size you recommended. Is White's Tree Frog a good tree frog for 'beginners' as it were?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup, our White's were our first frogs. Another good species are Asian Golden Tree Frogs, they don't grow as big as White's, and aren't quite as noisy. We keep a pair in a 45cm x 45cm x 60cm (used to be in a 45cm cube).

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/729253-bellies-gonna-get-ya-whites.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/729250-silver-goldy-asian-golden-tree.html

Ade


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Is it a lot of noise they make? The place where i would be keeping them has someone living above (maisonette), so would have to know if it would bother the neighbours XD


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yup, our White's were our first frogs. *Another good species are Asian Golden Tree Frogs, they don't grow as big as White's, and aren't quite as noisy. We keep a pair in a 45cm x 45cm x 60cm (used to be in a 45cm cube).*
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/729253-bellies-gonna-get-ya-whites.html
> 
> ...


 Yup, they are the biz. Even White's don't make enough noise to disturb the neighbours, though.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Depends on the neighbours. My mum heard one of our White's over the phone earlier today and thought our dog was barking.....

If you're worried, go for Asian goldens. They're just as easy, I actually reckon they are more attractive as well.

Orrrrrr, bite the bullet and go straight for dart frogs. Tincs for example you would be lucky to hear when they call, can be kept in 2s in a 40cm cube, and are up during the day rather than the night.

Ade


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I managed to get my hands on a 60cm x 45cm x 60cm exo terra on ebay (bargin price!) with a themostat, heat mat, basking lamp and some cork. Im looking at the whites still, but golden are still a possibilty (but am yet to find any for sale anywhere near me!). so from what you have been telling me, 2-3 whites would be ok in this size tank?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bash_on_recce said:


> I managed to get my hands on a 60cm x 45cm x 60cm exo terra on ebay (bargin price!) with a themostat, heat mat, basking lamp and some cork. Im looking at the whites still, but golden are still a possibilty (but am yet to find any for sale anywhere near me!). so from what you have been telling me, 2-3 whites would be ok in this size tank?


 Yes, that would be fine. What kind of basking light are we talking about?


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a picture of the extras that come with the Viv, I havnt got it yet, am picking it up on sunday so cant actually have a good look at the items till then


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Make that monday, a communication error that ment i was waiting outside his house for 2 hours while he had gone out and not answering his phone, i was gutted because i was looking forward to getting it all set up on sunday afternoon, is the basking lamp any good? Look a bit big to me.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

bash_on_recce said:


> Is it a lot of noise they make? The place where i would be keeping them has someone living above (maisonette), so would have to know if it would bother the neighbours XD


Yah, they are noisy! My males are very loud.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Well some of the neighbours have been misbehaving recently, so maybe they deserve it XD Nothing putting me off WTF's now, really looking forward to getting some!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

bash_on_recce said:


> Well some of the neighbours have been misbehaving recently, so maybe they deserve it XD Nothing putting me off WTF's now, really looking forward to getting some!


Get some milk frog males aswell then (seperate tanks of course though) They are noisy.. my male has just learnt to croak properly :lol2:


----------



## Tev (5 mo ago)

Can a Waxy monkey tree frog live in 36cm L x 28cm W x 24cm H size tank


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tev said:


> Can a Waxy monkey tree frog live in 36cm L x 28cm W x 24cm H size tank


Might be better starting a new thread rather than posting on a dormant 11 year old one!


----------

